# Holster your weapons. Let him do it.



## Nevton

Shalom, Hi,

I would like to have the translation and also the pronunciation of these two sentences please. (I also put them in french in case french speaking people read this thread)

-Holster your weapons. (Rangez vos armes)
-Let him do it. (Laissez-le faire)

These are orders given by an american man to his bodyguards who are ex Mossad members. This is from a TV show called Royal Pains, which I adapt in french for voice dubbing, but even in the french version, at this very moment, the man has to speak in Hebrew, this is why I need the pronunciation so the french actor can read it properly.

Thanks


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

1. Holster your weapons = תחזירו את הנשקים לנרתיקים = takhz*i*rou et ha'neshak*i*m la'nartik*i*m. (I put the stressed letters in bold. "ou" is like in "douze")
2. Let him do it = תנו לו לעשות את זה = tnou lo la'as*o*t et ze. (as far as I remember "laissez" is imperative plural, right?)


----------



## TrampGuy

One more thing worth mentioning is that although "holster your weapons" could be translated, as it was above, it is not at all a common way of saying it in spoken language.
It would probably be better off translated as "put down your weapons" instead.


----------



## arielipi

or nitzru neshek.


----------



## TrampGuy

^^ *nitzru neshek*chem* - as it says your weapons


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

TrampGuy said:


> ^^ *nitzru neshek*chem* - as it says your weapons



Well, if you want to sound official...  Regardless, personal ending makes it definite so you have to add את after נצרו


----------



## Nevton

Thank you all for you help, I think it will be perfect. If I need some other translations, I'll ask you on this thread, no need to create another one each time, I think.

Carrot: Yes, "laissez" is imperative plural, but, in this sentence, used as a polite phrase adressed to only one man.
TrampGuy: I translated it as "holster your weapon" as the bodygard really put them back in their holster.
Bye


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Carrot: Yes, "laissez" is imperative plural, but, in this sentence, used as a polite phrase adressed to only one man.



Ah, then the second phrase should be changed to _*Ten *lo la'as*o*t et ze.  _In Hebrew the plural form is used only for addressing *several *people.


----------



## TrampGuy

Nevton said:


> TrampGuy: I translated it as "holster your weapon" as the bodygard really put them back in their holster.



Although I haven't actually seen the scene myself, relying on your description I couldn't see fit to use the literal translation, especially if the subs are intended for Hebrew speakers.
Of course, the tone of the order and the mood of the scene could possibly make it sound ok, but for most cases, it wouldn't be my first choice. 
Anyway, not that it's that big of a deal, people will get it, but it's not very natural that's all.

*Carrot Ironfoundersso*, what do you think?


----------



## Nevton

TrampGuy said:


> Although I haven't actually seen the scene myself, relying on your description I couldn't see fit to use the literal translation, especially if the subs are intended for Hebrew speakers.
> Of course, the tone of the order and the mood of the scene could possibly make it sound ok, but for most cases, it wouldn't be my first choice.
> Anyway, not that it's that big of a deal, people will get it, but it's not very natural that's all.
> 
> *Carrot Ironfoundersso*, what do you think?


Okay, so I'll use the sentence that you suggest, if it's more natural.

Carrot Ironfoundersso: Ok, I'll use Ten instead of Tnou, then.

Thanks.


----------



## TrampGuy

Nevton said:


> Okay, so I'll use the sentence that you suggest, if it's more natural



I didn't write the suggestion in Hebrew  I said it would be better to translate it as "put down/lower your weapons", which translates to :

הורידו את נשקכם - horidu et nishkechem

In my eyes, the act of lowering a weapon inexplicably implies holstering it, let alone, when it comes as an order.


----------



## Nevton

TrampGuy said:


> I didn't write the suggestion in Hebrew  I said it would be better to translate it as "put down/lower your weapons", which translates to :
> 
> הורידו את נשקכם - horidu et nishkechem
> 
> In my eyes, the act of lowering a weapon inexplicably implies holstering it, let alone, when it comes as an order.


Allright, in fact, in that case, it's an order.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

I don't know... If in this show the bodyguards are specifically asked to  put their weapons into their holsters, then who are we to argue?  To me holstering a gun and just lowering it look like two different actions...

tor*i*dou et ha'neshak*i*m - lower your guns(and I don't know whether it implies holstering them).
takhz*i*rou et ha'nesahk*i*m la'nartik*i*m - holster your guns(literally: put your guns back into their holsters).

Nevton, the choice is up to you.


----------



## Nevton

Thanks you two.


----------

